# Joined the Cichlid Club



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

Well its official I am now the proud owner of several Cichlids thanks to MaineFish... I have a few gold severums and a green severum and I love them very personable and active...


----------



## Maine_Fish (Apr 7, 2012)

MainelyFish said:


> Well its official I am now the proud owner of several Cichlids thanks to MaineFish... I have a few gold severums and a green severum and I love them very personable and active...


Glad you like them. It's an addiction, man. You'll be needing a fish room before you know it...


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Welcome to the group. Be warned, it is an addiction. I hardly pay attention to any other type of fish anymore.


----------



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

Ya I love them especially the green... They are beautiful fish and I finally got my new 90 gallon tank... Got it setup and fish moved over last night... I will get a few pictures up for you once it is completed...

It needs to be finished up I got the last fish transferred over last night at about 11:15 so I have airline and what not just sitting in there... going to finish that sort of stuff tonight. 

I ended up going with a sand bottom which I love the look of not sure how long it will last because my wife is already pointing out that you can see the waste from the fish sitting right on top for everyone to see as she put it... haha


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

ya know guys....maine and maine should get together next november and swing down to new york and grab that crunchy dude and come to the OCA EXTRAVAGANZA ......
you will think that you have died and gone to cichlid keepers heaven...bring lots of money so you can take advantage of the awesome deals...


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Where is the Show going to be held I used to come to Ohio to race my car in Toledo with the 1/8 racers club there back behind a mall out there, cant remember the mall name something with a B. But I would love to come check out a show but I know that WOULD mean I would end up getting another tank since I dont want to over stock the one I have now...lol.... If I can get time off and come down for a day or so I would love to check it out. I have been hoping for a fish show here in NY but really have to look harder I now things are always going on here....


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the OCA EXTRAVAGANZA is held the weekend before thanksgiving...friday-sunday at the holiday inn in strongsville ohio...just south of cleveland on rt. 82 just off of I-71 S...
if you make reservations a couple of months in advance and ask for the OCA rate it is only about $65.00 or so a night...be there for saturday and sunday....saturday is the show and hard goods auction and sunday is the fish auction...plus all the rooms you can wander in and out of with thousands of fish and supplies for sale...there is also a huge sales area just off of the main lobby...
you may go home with another mortgage on the house....lol


----------



## kcrunch (Aug 17, 2012)

Not so sure whats on the calendar for me around that time but I might try and get out there just to see what goes on


----------

